# compiling kernel - clock skew detected??

## tone33

I get the clock skew detected warning when making a change to the kernel configuration and recompiling it with this command:

make && make modules_install  

do i need to worry about this?

```

....

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `include/config/auto.conf' has modification time 8.3e+04

s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `include/config/auto.conf' has modification time 8.3e+04

s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `include/config/auto.conf' has modification time 8.3e+04

s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `include/config/auto.conf' has modification time 8.3e+04

s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `include/config/auto.conf' has modification time 8.3e+04 

....

```

----------

## notHerbert

Probably you forgot to set the date in your system - Format is "date MMDDhhmmYYYY"

Then run "make clean" before "make && make modules_install"

----------

## tone33

i've actually compiled the kernel several times, but i did recently change the system clock in the bios... maybe this had something to do with it??

----------

## notHerbert

Well the time needs to be synchronized.  Hardware and system time need to be in sync with regular time.

NTP is a great tool for this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTP#What_is_NTP.3F

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

kernel stuff, so moved here.

----------

